# Move contents of Roamio drive directly onto larger drive?



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Hi - I read that you can upgrade a Roamio by just dropping in a larger drive. I also read that you can move your programs off the old drive to a PC and then after the uprgrade move them back to the new one. But I was wondering if it was easy/possible to upgrade in place. Pull the 500GB drive, move it's contents to a 2TB drive, and then put the 2TB drive into the unit. Or is this not straightforward? 

Thanks!
/j


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

jeffw_00 said:


> Hi - I read that you can upgrade a Roamio by just dropping in a larger drive. I also read that you can move your programs off the old drive to a PC and then after the uprgrade move them back to the new one. But I was wondering if it was easy/possible to upgrade in place. Pull the 500GB drive, move it's contents to a 2TB drive, and then put the 2TB drive into the unit. Or is this not straightforward?
> 
> Thanks!
> /j


I think this is what you are looking for, http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529148


----------



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

Indeed it is - Thanks!


----------

